# Comparison between sardinian's baby tortoises(Testudo Hermanni,Graeca Graeca and Marginata)



## TestudoSardinia (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello, I show you the photos of these 3 species of turtles found in Sardinia (Italy). 
They were born in July 2014, they are part of my breeding and are beautiful


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## THBfriend (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for including the plastron photos. Do you breed eastern or western Hermann's? Geographically, it should be western, but I thought they had continuous black bands on their plastron already as hatchlings.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2014)

The tiny one in the middle looks quite different from the other two. They are beauties. You are a lucky person!


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Sep 3, 2014)

It 's different because it is a Testudo Graeca Graeca Sardinia. 
The other 2 are tortoises sardinian Testudo Hermanni Hermanni and sardinian Testudo Marginata.
The Testudo Hermanni Hermanni is the western form. 
The Eastern form, called Testudo boettgeri and lives in the former yugoslavia, bulgaria etc. 
In the photo my baby Hermanni has 2 black stripes continue on the plastron. 
The Hermanni boettgeri (eastern hermanni) has small black spots discontinued. 
Look at my website.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you for these pics. It is amazing how similar they all look as babies, even when one knows the differences. All are gorgeous and we are lucky to have you share them with us. Please post more pics of your tortoises for us.


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 3, 2014)

They are so beautiful. Just beautiful.........


----------



## THBfriend (Sep 3, 2014)

turtlesardinia said:


> The Eastern form, called Testudo boettgeri and lives in the former yugoslavia, bulgaria etc.
> In the photo my baby Hermanni has 2 black stripes continue on the plastron.
> The Hermanni boettgeri (eastern hermanni) has small black spots discontinued.


I know, I have some boettgeri, and their plastron markings look very similar to your those of your hermanni. Your hatchlings have much lighter skin than mine, though.


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Sep 8, 2014)

My little Hermanni who is in this photo has the plastron reminiscent of Hermanni boettgeri (sometimes it happens that the plastron looks like the boettgeri), but only when they are born. After 1 year of life, the black spots tend to expand and cover most of the plastron becoming stains by Hermanni Hermanni (western strain). 
On my website you can see better. 
w w w. t e s t u d o s a r d i n i a. c o m


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 22, 2014)

Very happy to see this beautiful group! Thank you for posting the photos. 
I would be very interested to hear how the three species are different in their choices of habitat. Or do you find them all together in the same habitat type in Sardinia? Would it be possible for you to post photos of the typical habitat?
I am asking a lot of questions, I'm sorry, it is just that very few people in the USA have seen a place where all three species live together, and I am very curious. Thanks.


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Dec 22, 2014)

Then,
The Testudo graeca graeca Sardinian lives in the central-western area of Sardinia.
This turtle inhabits the sandy coastal areas (scrubland). The vegetation consists of dwarf palms, juniper, rosemary, myrtle, shale, mastic, and succulents as opuntia etc etc.
The Testudo Marginata lives in the northeastern, northwestern, central-western and south western Sardinia.
Its habitat is similar to Testudo graeca graeca with a difference: She lives even in the innermost areas consist of the Mediterranean vegetation.
The Testudo Hermanni Hermanni lives in the northwest, west-central, southwestern, southeastern and central-eastern Sardinia.
In the north western and central western shares the habitat respectively Testudo marginata and Testudo graeca graeca.
Here are some photos of their habitat.


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 22, 2014)

That is great information and photos! Thank you!

It is very interesting to me that the same species live in the same habitat in Sardinia. In Greece, I am told they each have a different habitat zone.


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Dec 23, 2014)

My sardinian Hermanni Hermanni CB 2014


----------

